# Post your biggest steelie of the season



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

You can put the weight of it if you want


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

8 and a half pounder


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

First one was 29" the second one was 29.5" but skinny. Couldn't break 30" this year.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

33 inch 12.6 pounds... got me 2nd and 3rd places at the two bait stores contests that I frequent...


....for a pic go in and see at the wall in harbor bait and tackle...tell Don Dustin sent ya....


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

salmon king said:


> 33 inch 12.6 pounds... got me 2nd and 3rd places at the two bait stores contests that I frequent...
> 
> 
> ....for a pic go in and see at the wall in harbor bait and tackle...tell Don Dustin sent ya....


I've seen the pic then 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is my biggest landed in the 20 plus years chasing chrome in Ohio. Came out of Vermilion River in February.

15lb. 33" without the tail pinched.



















Cork is 20" and the reel is 5"... no illusion


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a feeling when I landed this monster it was probably going to be my biggest all season. And it was early in the season....biggest fish I've ever caught on the pin and longest fight. Went 32.5 inches ..you guess the weight. I'm thinking it was around 14








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> I had a feeling when I landed this monster it was probably going to be my biggest all season. And it was early in the season....biggest fish I've ever caught on the pin and longest fight. Went 32.5 inches ..you guess the weight. I'm thinking it was around 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cork on the GLX is 20" and it looks little shy of 32.5".


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya know what....did some research and you are right. I must have been thinking of the monster I caught last year that was 32.5.....that thing has to be close

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I had a tough season on the Rocky river! I had one multiple fish day, only had 3 oppty's. Anyway, this baby steelie was my only picture and by far the most fun. 

The fish in my profile pic was 34 inches and caught on the Rock. 











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

My March 30+" lavender hen. My largest this year.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

mayfly418 said:


> My March 30+" lavender hen. My largest this year.


Did you catch her fly fishing


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got out today and finally caught a steelie above 30 inches this year and was actually 34 inches


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Didn't get out much and largest of the year came in at 28 inches. Caught it off a trib of the Grand.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to Josh McQueen and Rob's guide service I landed my personal best. Obviously the season is over, but my steelhead world got flipped around 180 degrees this year. The past two years I've struggled to to put it lightly. I set out this season to catch more than my previous year...... 1.










That's my PB, 11.8# around 31 inches or so. Was a huge fish, and quite the rush. I look forward to next year, steel season was awesome to say the least, probably caught a few dozen fish all together. Best day was 3 on the bank personally, but saw Josh McQueen lay waste to the populations of steel on multiple occasions.

I'm not a speciies purist by any means, I'll fish for anything that swims quite frankly. But steelheads have a special place in my heart now that I've enjoyed a great season. See you all next year at LeRoys Landing!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

This was my fattest piggy


----------

